# 3D-Grafikprogramm gesucht



## killer89 (15. April 2008)

Hallo, 

kennt jemand von euch ein *kostenloses* 3D-Grafikprogramm, mit dem man Räume, Würfel oder ähnliche 3D-Quader erstellen kann?
Ich brauch sowas für mein geplantes Case und will vorher alles genau durchplanen. Am besten wäre natürlich, wenn man auch noch Zentimeterangaben machen kann 

MfG


----------



## Fifadoc (15. April 2008)

hmmm, grundsätzlich können Mesh-Generatoren das. Damit könntest du dir ein entsprechendes 3D Netz bauen. Aber so richtig sinnvoll ist das leider nicht.
Eine Freeware 3D CAD anwendung konnte ich grad leider kurzfristig nicht finden. Lediglich 2D könnt ich als Freeware anbieten.


----------



## killer89 (15. April 2008)

Immer her damit  Ich such auch schon, aber ich find einfach nix  vllt haste ja nochma mehr Glück und sei es zufällig  Bin für alles Dankbar, was über Paint(.net) hinaus geht.


----------



## Fifadoc (15. April 2008)

http://www.a9tech.com/

das is jedenfalls Freeware und soll eine 2D CAD anwendung sein. teste mal, was das tut.
ich kanns hier leider nicht testen, denn ich hab hier auf der arbeit a.) nur Linux und b.) keine installationsrechte für sowas xD


Edit: http://www.freeware.de/download/ayam_16747.html
das hab ich grad noch gefunden, das kann 3D modell erstellen, das könnte eher klappen. die schnittstelle nachher is ja egal, du willst ja nur das Modell.


----------



## d00mfreak (15. April 2008)

Blender dürfte das bekannteste Freeware-Programm für 3D-Moddeling sein (ich vermute mal, du suchst sowas wie Maya oder 3ds Max).


----------



## killer89 (15. April 2008)

Thx erstmal 
Soweit ich weiß ist Blender aber nur für Figuren gedacht, also Personen und nicht für Quader o.ä.


----------



## Fifadoc (15. April 2008)

najo, killer89 braucht auch eigentlich kein 3D modelling sondern eher CAD anwendug. Zur not reichen ja schon billige striche, sofern man halt sauber auf nem gitter mit milimeter-Netz arbeiten kann.


----------



## killer89 (15. April 2008)

Nimmst mir die Worte aus dem Mund   
Musste gar nich arbeiten?


----------



## d00mfreak (15. April 2008)

killer89 schrieb:


> Thx erstmal
> Soweit ich weiß ist Blender aber nur für Figuren gedacht, also Personen und nicht für Quader o.ä.



Blender kann alles, was nur irgendwie 2- oder 3-dimensional ist 
Figuren zu moddelieren ist im Endeffekt nix anderes, als sich eine grobe Form aus Kugeln und Würfeln zusammen zu bauen, und dann dass Überflüssige wegzusschneiden.


----------



## SkastYX (15. April 2008)

Mit Blender kannst du fast alles machen (als Beispiel der Film Elephants Dream), leider ist es ein wenig arg schwer zu erlernen, aber für dich das richtige.

Wenn du mal in die 3D Welt hinein schauen willst um erste Erfahrungen für Blender zu machen, würde ich mir die Demo von Cinema 4D runterladen, da dies meiner Meinung nach das Einsteigerfreundlichste 3D-Programm ist.
Leider in der Anschaffung ein wenig Teurer.


----------



## Fifadoc (15. April 2008)

killer89 schrieb:


> Nimmst mir die Worte aus dem Mund
> Musste gar nich arbeiten?



ich arbeite doch, aber der das compilieren dauert immer so lange -.-


----------



## moddingfreaX (15. April 2008)

Was ich für meine Case Construction Skizzen nehme ist der 
Google Sketchup 6

Ist zwar eigentlich dafür da ,Gebäude für Google Earth anzufertigen aber wen scherts?  Klein, einfach zu bedienen und gratis! Was will man(n) mehr?
Außerdem kann man damit auch das Material aussehen lassen wie Metall oder Plexi etc. so kann man dann auch direkt sehen wies später in Wirklichkeit aussieht.


----------



## killer89 (15. April 2008)

Hmm... also zuerst kann ich nochmal ein Danke an alle richten 
Weiterhin kann ich sagen, dass ich was ziemlich einsteigerfreundliches Suche, Blender soll ja, wie erwähnt, ziemlich schwer sein, ich probiers jetzt mal mit den Progs von Fifadoc und auch mit Google Sketchup 6.  
Falls allerdings noch jemand Tipps und Tricks hat: melden, melden, melden


----------



## killer89 (15. April 2008)

Wie kann ich bei dem Google-Prog. genaue Seitenlängen eingeben?


----------



## killer89 (16. April 2008)

Hallo?
Hat jemand ne Ahnung, wie man mit Sketchup genaue Seitenlängen erreicht? 

Ach ja: Das frisst ganz schön Leistung oder? Außerdem hab ich häufig Bildfehler, ist das normal?


----------



## darksplinter (17. April 2008)

also wenn du eine Linie ziehst(sketch up) dann siehst du unten rechts in der ecke die längenangabe.
Die bildfehler sind eig nich normla ich hab sketch up 6 pro und da funzt alles..
is echt top das prog


----------



## killer89 (17. April 2008)

was ist denn der unterschied zwischen der Pro und der normalen version? ich hab nur die normale?


----------



## darksplinter (17. April 2008)

kp.....ich hab nie die normale ausprobiert


----------



## killer89 (17. April 2008)

Muss man da noch irgendwas besonderes machen? Ich hab mir nie die Pro-angeguckt, dachte nur "pro? da musste blechen"


----------



## darksplinter (18. April 2008)

öhöm.....naja ich musste ncihts für die pro zahlen....


----------



## Ecle (18. April 2008)

Naja also wenn du mal eben so dein Case moddelieren willst, dann wird das nix. Da musst du dich schon einarbeiten und das dauert...
Ich arbeite seit knapp 2Jahre mit wings3d. Ich finds wesentlich komfortabler und einfacher als Blender. Aber das muss jeder selbst wissen.
Maya ist jetzt übrigens auch kostenlos für Privat Anwender. Also die Maya Personal Learning Edition (PLE).


----------



## kmf (18. April 2008)

killer89 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kennt jemand von euch ein *kostenloses* 3D-Grafikprogramm, mit dem man Räume, Würfel oder ähnliche 3D-Quader erstellen kann?
> Ich brauch sowas für mein geplantes Case und will vorher alles genau durchplanen. Am besten wäre natürlich, wenn man auch noch Zentimeterangaben machen kann
> ...


Ich quote dich mal ... 

Meines Wissens gibt es kein kostenloses 3D Programm welches geeignet wäre deinem Vorhaben auf die Sprünge zu helfen. Dann ist jedes am Markt befindliche CAD Programm, mit dem, was du machen willst, total unterfordert. Aber das ist nicht das eigentliche Problem, wenn auch doch. Diese Programme erfordern eine immense Einarbeitungszeit, um sie so zu bedienen, dass hinten was raus kommt. Auch schon für ganz einfache Sachen. Beim Casemoding geht das in den Blechbereich und da sind Abwicklungen gefragt. Die machen die Programme automatisch, man muss aber wissen, wie man das aufbaut.

Bei uns nennt man den Beruf, der am solchen Maschinen ausgebildet wird - Technischer Zeichner - Ausbildungszeit 3 1/2 Jahre.


----------



## Ecle (18. April 2008)

Also ich komm mit Wings3D gut klar (kostenlos). Ich weis das es nicht sonderlich professionell ist und sehr einfach gehalten ist, aber man kann damit schon eine Menge anstellen^^


----------



## killer89 (19. April 2008)

kmf schrieb:


> Ich quote dich mal ...
> 
> Meines Wissens gibt es kein kostenloses 3D Programm welches geeignet wäre deinem Vorhaben auf die Sprünge zu helfen. Dann ist jedes am Markt befindliche CAD Programm, mit dem, was du machen willst, total unterfordert. Aber das ist nicht das eigentliche Problem, wenn auch doch. Diese Programme erfordern eine immense Einarbeitungszeit, um sie so zu bedienen, dass hinten was raus kommt. Auch schon für ganz einfache Sachen. Beim Casemoding geht das in den Blechbereich und da sind Abwicklungen gefragt. Die machen die Programme automatisch, man muss aber wissen, wie man das aufbaut.
> 
> Bei uns nennt man den Beruf, der am solchen Maschinen ausgebildet wird - Technischer Zeichner - Ausbildungszeit 3 1/2 Jahre.


dann quote ich dich auch mal ... 
Also SketchUp 6 ist kostenlos, bei Pro steht was von $495 irgendwo. Es ist *kein* CAD-Prog. und ziemlich einfach zu erlernen. Damit kann man, wie beim Blech nur einige Milimeter dicke Platten zeichnen oder, wie ich es vorhabe, 1cm dicke Holzplatten. Das hatte ich zwar nicht erwähnt, aber ich plane ein Holzcase ---> siehe Thread unter Casemods. Ich hab auch schon ein paar Entwürfe damit gemacht.


----------

